# Canadian Forces' smart-bomb plan hits major snag



## McG (12 Sep 2007)

The fact that one of the failed bids was $20 million less is a wonderful lightning rod to rally the ignorant to a cause.  It's seems from the article that this was likely a value for cost competition and that is a good thing.  $20 million seems like a small price to ensure we can have bombs dropped when we need them and to know that those bombs will hit our enemies as opposed to a school or our own troops.

The only relevant complaint would be if we (DND & PWGSC) did not follow the scoring in our RFP  ... then again, I have heard that it is not uncommon for some elements of industry to appeal any large contract not awarded in their favour.


> Canadian Forces' smart-bomb plan hits major snag
> 
> Canada's efforts to equip its CF-18 fighter jets with laser-guided smart bomb technology has hit a snag, with a ruling that the contract to do the work may have been improperly awarded, CTV News has learned.
> 
> ...


http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20070911%2fcf18_bombs_070911&showbyline=True


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (12 Sep 2007)

Again whomever is writing these Request for Proposals needs to be fired.

There's always simple wording that you can add to the document to avoid this nonsense.

Seriously, this is so ridiculous, it necessitates that the people in procurement don't know their damned jobs.


Matthew.  :threat:


----------

